# Trying not to Panic -- may loose goats



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If all goes as the township is proposing I would loose my goats! :shocked: 

They are changing the ordinances to allow ONLY 2 animals and NO livestock on 5 acres or less. They wouldnt even grandfather anyone in! 

nothing has happened yet but they are pushing forward with it very hard. 

Dont worry we are fighting it but it seems to be a loosing battle.

Right now they are in the planning stages of a new ordinance and the stuff they are using isnt even correct terminology so they are totally just making it up as they go.

I wish I had more to really go on and give you all but if they dont cancel the next Planning and Zoning meeting tonight (as they have the last two) then we will actualy see them in motion if not then they will continue to do this behind closed doors :veryangry: 

There is one major lady on the Township Committee that is pushing this and she needs our Prayers. Her name is Pam Finnerty and she is hard core against our animals. Please pray that the Lord works in her heart in some form.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:tears: :hug: :hug: :sigh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh no! I am so sorry Stacey. I will send prayers that somehow the people pushing this will understand where the pet AND livestock owners are coming from. That is just terrible. :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug: hope everything works out for the goats


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I am so sorry you're being subjected to this. I cannot imagine how it could be legal to not provide a "grandfather clause" when you've obviously been an established breeder for quite some time. I'm all for the prayer part, but I'd also be checking with the State government / Agricultural extension office to ask for help with your rogue city government officials. 

:grouphug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like a good time to move to me if the ordanance goes through.........


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im with MissMM here, see if you can get the local ag folks involved.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there is a lady who is working that angle.

Yah Allison I will move if anything goes through.

my mom called the township today to find out more information and this guy said there was nothing going on but that we were already in violation of the existing ordiances. :shrug: I can't see how that is as I have the ordinances right here :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.....  ... you are dealing with that ....I will pray... they do not pass it ..... :hug: ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Stacey, I sure will be praying for you. I agree with Miss MM. 

I know every state and county is different but here in CO once they are there and set for more the 5 years they can not make you get rid of the animals unless you were in violation first. Then as you loss a goat it has to be replaced within 30days or that is the new numbers of goats you can have until you have none. 

I do not know if that makes since or not. But if you start with let say 8 goats, you will not be aloud to have more then that ever, and you sell one, now you are down to 7. You have 30 days to get another one to replace that one you sold. If it is over the 30 days then you are down to the 7 until you are down totally to 0. 

How about I just pray that this lady has a change of heart and the rest of the people back you all. ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel there is a way to fight it and I wont go down without a fight.......it just seems way to fishy with one person saying one thing then another saying something else while their actions show something totally different :shades:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I would definatly call the state. they have to grant you grandfathered in i would think


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Stacey......haven't you had your animals for quite some time? Why now are they doing this? Sounds like someone is just trying to cause your family grief.......so sorry, hopefully things will go your way......hang in there :hug: .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the township doesnt even know I have goats 

When my mom called they said that if we have anything other then a dog or cat on the property then we are in violation already :shrug: and that the proposed changes would make us legal :scratch: so I'm now real confused


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

It sounds like they already passed it.Id give them a fight.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no they didnt pass anything its all talk now -- according to one comittee member 

another committee member said there was a draft already made up - then when asked about it later she said there wasnt :ROFL: its all crazy and she is always saying something then changing it.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

You need to get the curren and proposed ordinances in writing so you can check them.... Also most of these ordinances are only enforced as people complain so I would check to see if anyone new has moved in or if someone is upset with you. As to no grandfather clause that just seems illegal and as others have said give your state rep a call.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ohyes I have the current ordinances and it looks like we are in compliance......but my mom says we need to check out Zoning to be sure


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow...I sure hope everything works out for you. :worried:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The lady who everyone first started this with (beef cattle farm) happends to be on the Planning and Zoning board. Which is good. 

She said nothing is written yet but the bad news is that there are only 2 people who are "on our side" on this so its convincing the other 5-6 I think it is.

There is talk just nothing actually written yet. This is going to come to a head and soon.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Goodluck Stacey! It reminds me of the old cattle dairy's. Seems like city folks move to the country and then move by a dairy and then they want the dairy-who has been at the spot for years-to leave.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh my Stacey, this is awful!

When they do a change like this, is it put up for vote by the public, or do they just make the change?

You've gotten some really good advice from the other posters, the only thing that I can add is if you know of other animal owners in the area that would be affected by this, that it might be wise to let them know about it too. That way more people are going to be involved besides just you, and they can let their voices be heard too.

We will be praying about this!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh it isnt jsut me --- I actually got involved because someone else said "everyone needs to be made aware of this" and she is leading the charge.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

So has anything been decided, or changed or anything?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no new yet -- I missed the last town meeting but they said they would tell me if they brought it up and I didnt hear a thing so its probably stil being discussed behind closed doors


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am very sorry Stacey. I hope they get it all worked out in your favor :thumb:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't let them control the cards. They are dealing from the bottom of the deck !! Get a good lawyer and have him send a letter requesting that they buy your farm. Sure you mom calls and they will bully anyone who will let them. When they think this is going to cost them they will rethink and regroup. Get neighbors together and beat them at their own game. Call your state attorney generals office and file a complaint against the town. Most rezoning laws require a public hearing ...did you go to one? I beat the city of Hermose Beach Calif. years ago because I would not lay down and let them run me over. You go get them!!!!!!!


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Can you get on the planning board? Seriously... The beef person probably could use an ally.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

really feeling for you that would be just so hard!!!!!! :shocked: 
hope all go's well for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Zelda -- I dont know enough about anythign to be a part of the planning board -- plus there isnt an opening anyway.

As to whats happening now:

Rousing meeting at the Town meeting yesterday. Will update later when I have time as I have to rush off to school. 

A lady is going to put together a petition.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey STacey, how much land do you have? And what is your zoning? Seems crazy that they'd try to make you get rid of your goats. Hang in there!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

Stacy, 
what about "the right to farm" law have you looked into that?
hope everything works out for you
Michelle


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

unfortunately I am not a farm so that doesn't apply to me 

Sorry I got home late from work after school so I will have to update later


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

http://www.nj.gov/agriculture/sadc/rtfprogram/rtfact/


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

what eventually happened? or is it still on the back burner?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

um it kind of got tabled -- or voted down, not exactly sure how it went down, I ended up getting the Swine flu so was unable to go to the meeting but thats what I heard happened. THat it kind of fizzled out. But it wouldnt have if we hadnt banded together so that was important


----------

